# Unorthodox racing pullies A/C and gas milage



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

ok ok the first thing you guys say is search so I did

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1276&highlight=unorthodox+a/c

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3669&highlight=unorthodox+a/c

but what I want to know is will I get better gas milage with the pullies? In central CA the temps get 100 plus every summer and I want to have my a/c on but it kills my gas milage, I want to know if you that have them get better gas milage with the pully set while the a/c is on as opposed to when you didn't have them. Or if I even just need some of the pullies and not the whole set. I can buy them if they make a difference, but I just need to know if I will get better gas milage with them. Hope you people can help me out .


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Well I would theorize that since the pulley weighs less the engine won't work as hard to run the AC and so gas mileage should increase, but I am not sure.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes it will help.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

bump?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Cold air intake, header exhaust, underdrive pulleys, new distributor cap and rotor, new spark plugs, new fuel filter, new o2 sensor. All of these WILL increase your gas mileage. No matter what, though, when you have the A/C on it will get worse gas mileage than if you had it off. BUT if you do some of these things to your car, it will even out or increase your gas mileage with the A/C on.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i already have all listed, I just want to know if I buy the underdrive pullies if I will get better gas milage then I do already


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

i have just the crank and water pump. didn't notice any power diff. however, my a/c is not as powerfull blowing cold when i am idling. cruising speed and highspeed eveything is just fine!


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

the pulleys wont' make a noticeable difference


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

allmotormax said:


> *the pulleys wont' make a noticeable difference *


 whatever dude, i hope youre not talking power-wise. anyways, the problem with getting all the bolt-ons, is what you could call the ear-to-foot syndrome. the more mods you have, the louder and faster your engine becomes, so whether intentional or not, most people lay into their engines alot more often once they have that power and consequently, lose mpg. once you tire of the power or the noise, you will notice an increase in mpg, simply for the fact that your engine is alot more efficient.


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *whatever dude, i hope youre not talking power-wise. anyways, the problem with getting all the bolt-ons, is what you could call the ear-to-foot syndrome. the more mods you have, the louder and faster your engine becomes, so whether intentional or not, most people lay into their engines alot more often once they have that power and consequently, lose mpg. once you tire of the power or the noise, you will notice an increase in mpg, simply for the fact that your engine is alot more efficient. *


bullseye<<<


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

lol, i just wanted an excuse for me to get a 2 set lol


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

now you have one.


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

i would go with the crank pulley. Youre not going to notice a difference with the powersteering and alternator pulley.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

and its a very nice difference with the crank pulley. i cant tell when the compressor cycles now with the a/c on. take offs from a dead stop will spin my wheels no problem. very much worth it. if you get swa's pulley, its about 8 hp TO THE WHEELS. dyno tested, racer approved.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

you will see a significant gain in HP , gas milage . . . even with the A/C on . . . but the performance of your A/C may suffer , as a result of the mods . . . . so the decision should be made depending on how hot it gets outside , and how well your A/C works now . . .


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

actually, other than having to wait maybe about 2-3 minutes longer, my a/c is just as cold as it was last year... i dont know about gains in mileage though, mine stayed about the same.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

My a/c seems to be working just as well with the UR pulley as it did before. However my gas milage has improved, i'm getting about 25 more miles on a tank of gas now. As for HP gains my GA16DE really pulls & revs much easier now from 4000-6200 rpms. I love this thing, what a great bolt-on  ...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

only thing with my pulley is it squeaks sometimes


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

change the belt then. my belts only squeak when they are dry rotted, or old, or loose.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

Ijust bought an underdrive pulley,but haven't installed it yet.What should I expect?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

get a new oil seal and a pulley puller. a big breaker bar wont hurt either, unless you have access to air and a nice impact.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hey, I told someone I was thinking about getting pullies, he said it would affect my sound system. I guess someone how it affects the electrical system?? Is this told for the Unorthodox pullies? He is a Honda dude, so hes probably talking form a Honda perspective maybe they have that problem.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

at idle because of the underdrive, the alternator spins slower... im running a 1000 watt amp and the a/c all the time here in az and i dont have a problem with it.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

well I only have like some like 150 RF amp, bridged to 2 12's. probably would affect me because im def not putting out the watts that you are.


----------

